# HS720, first things first. Chute Controls



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Finally decided to pull the trigger on a new single stage machine. Tough call between a toro 721qze and honda 720asa. 

So I got this baby back to the shop, and first things first. I had to open it up and get a better look at the chute controls. 

The number one thing that nearly sold me on the toro was the zip chute. Not because I didn't like Honda's lever design. It was the effort required to rotate the chute. Something about it didn't add up, but it had to be something silly and easily remedied. 

Turns out it was... Grease. 

Upon simple inspection, all of the sliding parts are installed dry. So I greased the surfaces and tried her out. Massive improvement. Still not as slick as the zip chute, but nearly. 

I don't think Honda forgot the grease, Its likely that things would wear in after some use, but Im not about to wait for that. 





































Shes got style.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

These 720s are awesome, I bought one a few years ago when they first came out, for work but ended up getting a 928 as the 720 was too small for our needs. I sold the 720 to a buddy of mine who clears 20 driveways every year and the 720 is his go to machine as its easy to use and is very potent, for bigger storms he uses either the 724 I recently got him or the 2 year old 928 he purchased new. 

I did notice that as well when I first got the machine and applied a healthy amount of grease, last year he called me and told me how the chute is stuck and wouldnt rotate at all, after opening the chute mechanism up it turned out to be a pebble that got wedged in between the chute and the collar.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I picked one up this season and my daughter went to use it and the chute is frozen. Cant budge it at all. Looks like I need to grease it up, to prevent this from happening in the future. Only thing is its to darn cold here to work on anything in the garage.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

So I have an update. Grease is good! Made a huge difference but I thought I can make it even smoother. 

This time around, I used aviation grease from shell. Aeroshell 7, someone on here mentioned it a while back and its been sitting on my shelf for almost a year. Its rated to work in -70c... and is super slick.

Lastly, I installed an UHMW ring. Honda HSS and HS two stage models all use a UHMW ring between the chute base and impeller outlet to keep the chute rotation smooth, so why not the 720. The difference is the location. 

The teeth that mesh and rotate the chute engage from underneath. So unlike the 2stagers this ring goes ontop, in between the chute base and the two metal retainers on the from and back. 

Results, smooth as glass. Cutting the ring was PITA though, not very concentric but good enough for government work.


----------



## buffettck (Jan 4, 2017)

The main point of friction is where the chute actually rotates inside the top cover. Lift the rubber shield and spray all around with silicone spray. I just got my 720 at the beginning of last winter and applied the silicone. The first and only application lasted through a very heavy snow season and the chute controls are still very smooth. Very effective, cheap and no disassembly of anything is required. :icon-clapping-smile


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

True, that got greased as well. All things combined, the chute is super smooth. I can easily rotate the chute with one finger.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Figured I’d update this thread a bit.

I’ve rejetted the carb with a #82 .0323 main jet, and bumped the engine rpm to 3600. It starts and runs better then ever. More guts under load for sure. 

Chute rotation is still nice and smooth, but the deflector controls need improving. I plan to move the cables attachment point over further on the deflector. It should apply more leverage to the deflector and move with less effort. 

I also copied CalgaryPT and installed a battery powered 18w led work light. Essentially an overgrown flashlight, lol. It looks a bit hokey, but all in all it gets the job done and works great.

After about 1-1/2 hours of combined use, I plugged it in for the first time to charge, and my battery tender indicated that it was still over 80% charged. I was relieved that the 18w lamp isnt overdrawing the batteries.


----------



## buffettck (Jan 4, 2017)

I love my HS720 with those same controls and I'm finally getting to use it this winter! We haven't had squat for snow in my area of Utah this winter until the last two weeks. I've been able to use it four times and the last time was just this morning. It did great. My spray silicone application from last winter is still working well and everything is smoothly operating. :grin:


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Do you have the part number of the jet you installed? I'd like to swap mine out, also. The cable operated chute deflector definitly needs some improvement on this model. Mine binds when I'm trying to operate it.


----------



## ThumperACC (Mar 3, 2017)

drmerdp said:


> Finally decided to pull the trigger on a new single stage machine. Tough call between a toro 721qze and honda 720asa.
> 
> So I got this baby back to the shop, and first things first. I had to open it up and get a better look at the chute controls.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's quite the mechanical DIS-advantage with that gearing! No wonder you needed grease. :grin:
Good to see some stout looking bosses where the sector gear is pinned to the shaft. They are needed.


Nice looking machine.

Thumper


----------

